# PR - someone talk me off the ceiling please



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm really hoping somone can give me a bit of advice as I've had a bit of a shock today, and it's left me panicking. 

I live in SA with my wife (who's a citizen) and have been doing so for 2 years with a TR - the spousal one that lets you work (that I don't think exists any more). 

We celebrated our five year wedding anniversary last October, so I went along to VFS to apply for PR today as my TR runs out in two months. 

The problem is that I've just discovered that PR now takes 6-8 months to process. Maybe I should have known that before - I've no idea. I put the application in all the same, and now that I've got home to look at options realised that perhaps I shouldn't. 

Basically, my problem is that to renew my TR while I wait for PR to come through, I need to apply 60 days before the visa runs out - again, I wasn't aware of this so I'm an idiot for not thinking this might be a problem. That means I have to apply tomorrow - but to apply I need another Police Clearance cert (I only have a photocopy of the one I just handed in, not certified), and that takes eight weeks. 

As far as I can see my only option is to a) try and get an appointment for tomorrow and wing it with the photocopied police cert or b) apply for a brand new TR permit.

Either way, I can't see how I'll be able to stay in the country come October - which under the new rules means I'll have to apply from my home country, and probably restart the PR application again. Any flexibility that was in the old system around being able to live and work while visa decisions are made seems to have vanished under the new system. 

This would obviously be a personal and professional disaster - has anyone had similar experiences at all?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

As for Police Clearance, you can ask for a re-print if it still within 6 months period. If you do this in person you will get it immediately. If you stay very far from Pretoria, call the department to find out how quickly you can get a re-print


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

i have no clue how your situation would work, but i did let my permit lapse too not too long ago. i had to get a temporary visitor's permit in order to stay in the country (you cant work legally but at least you can get the 90 day visa at the border coming in without a hassle) which can be renewed internally i believe and it will allow you the time to be with your family and get your affairs in order. in the interim you can get your TR in order (dont abuse of course as the new rules allow for one to be banned, but the first time isnt grounds for a ban). perhaps find out from SAPS which is the best branch to apply to, or i recall when submitting my work permit (in botswana though, but perhaps the UK cosulate would allow you to post the police clearance?) they only required proof to show i had submitted the request to SAPS and were willing to accept the rest of my documentation on the basis that i would submit the police clearance asap. i know its harder for you than me as for me its a few hrs drive back and forth but its worth a try. 

its the only thing i can think of.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

The 60 day rule isnt valid, my friend submited few weeks to expiration. So u can submit even a month b4 expiration, as long as you application is in before your expired visa. As long as you have lived together for 5years and meet all requirement, just wait , the new VFS system is reliable, so just keep still


----------

